
Happy  2^2/2^3/2^4 - bogomil
Happy  2^2&#x2F;2^3&#x2F;2^4 guys. Have fun today!
======
SEMW
ISO8601 please! Happy (2^5×3^2×7) - 2^2 - 2^3

;)

